# What’s wrong with this hen?



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Not my hen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She might have gotten stung by something. That's what you see most of the time with a swelling like that. It could be a tumor but those are fairly rare.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I first saw that hen three days ago - it’s unlikely a sting would stay swollen that long.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's helpful to know all of that information. It could be an abcess from a wound or like I said a tumor.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd like to see a pic of the eye please.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I’ll see what I can do. As I said it’s not my hen, and chickens here are wary of people they don’t know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shyness of visitors is true of all of them. My Guineas really let their displeasure known if they don't know you.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What kind of breed or cross is it you think?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

It’s a village chicken, similar to our birds but with different feather markings.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Okay.


----------

